# Eheim 2073 Vs. Fluval G3



## Aquarion (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Eheim-Aquariu...roducts&ie=UTF8&qid=1323282097&sr=1-3-catcorr

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-G3-Advanced-Filtration-System/dp/B002WJ8WX4

^ links to both of them. 

Anyone have opinions on either?

I'll probably just get an Eheim 2215 but I was just curious if these, which seem to have more bells and whistles, would offer anything.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have had the small eheim and also the small fluval. 
They both worked really well but I had trouble with the washer ring drying out on the fluval. Does yours have one of those? You can apply silicone lubricant to it to moisten it.
I have trouble with both types of filters because there is great suction in them and since I have arthritic fingers and poor hand strength I have to get my husband to open them up for me to do any cleaning.
Just something to think about.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

That's a problem I've heard about the smaller fluval canisters. Had my FX5 without replacing an o ring since I've had it for over 2 years now. Did run into a problem with gunk building up around the o-ring on the motor though. Then some oil came off into the tank for 3 weeks, then nothing.

Eheim I've not heard much bad. Everyone swears by them for the most part especially in the planted tank world. 

All the canisters have a certain level of vacuum pressure though to inhibit water leaks when power is cut off by: You turning it off, brown out, power outage, or god forbid it dies.


----------



## Aquarion (Nov 16, 2011)

I've been reading off and on about some of these filters and I'm starting to think that the simpler the better. I haven't heard anything bad about the Eheim classic canisters but I've read a couple iffy reviews for both these "high end" electronic do-dad ones. 

Almost definitely going w/ a 2215.


----------

